# Dark Wax - Candles



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

What about mixing it in - in small quantities - with "good" wax? You might not have the foul odor and the wax won't go to waste?

Just a thought...


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Dip pinecones in it for fire starters.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

And, filtering it through Bounty, panty hose, or coffee filters, or all of the above  may clean it up a little better.


----------

